# Alfred the Sketch Fish II



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

So...I drew something like this before for my first betta fish, George, which is this one here. 

He had pass away recently and I was pertty upset. Definatly wasn't ready to go get another betta. But for my birthday Shi got me this tiny little blue baby betta! ;A; Now that I know more about bettas, I will take care of this one far better and give him a better life. 

So I guess, since I did something like this for George, I should do one for Alfred too! So here is person Alfred and fish Alfred!










I'm a one betta kinda person, so I hope it will be a while till I draw another one again. ;v; Any comments or crits would be awesome. <3


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

I Love it!
I wish I was talented like that!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Bsalem05 said:


> I Love it!
> I wish I was talented like that!!


Aww! Thank you so much! ;v; I'm kinda embarrassed now! I'm not very talented to tell you the truth. I just work really really hard!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

W.O.W that. Is. Amazing!!!!!!! XD you ARE very talented! AND a hard worker!!!! How long does it take to do that??? ^.^


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> W.O.W that. Is. Amazing!!!!!!! XD you ARE very talented! AND a hard worker!!!! How long does it take to do that??? ^.^


Wow, thank you so much. ;v;

I been doing this sketch-a-day thing for....I don't even know how long. XD But yeah, I try to take a few hours out of every day to draw a sketch and upload it on my deviantart account and my website. This was the one for today and I think it took....maybe 2 hours tops? Not that long, I don't think.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, thats amazing!!!! do you paint or what? thats crazy good!!!id this digital? like photoshop or what!?


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Oh my gosh, thats amazing!!!! do you paint or what? thats crazy good!!!id this digital? like photoshop or what!?


Ahh, thank you so much. 

I do paint traditionally, but this is all digital. I like the look of traditional and the feel of digital, so I try to combine them both when I draw. And yeah, this is made with my one true love, Photoshop. <3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Well it is definitely amazing!! You could for sure make tons of money off your tallent.


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Well it is definitely amazing!! You could for sure make tons of money off your tallent.


Really? Im glad you think so. Ahaha I would like too. It would be my dream to make a living off drawing! Though it seems luck hasn't been on my side so far...but I will keep on at it! C:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you could make buttloads, i would pay 100 $ for a picture like that of my fish! its crazy amazing!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Oh my gosh, you could make buttloads, i would pay 100 $ for a picture like that of my fish! its crazy amazing!!


What?! Are you serious?! I almost fainted there! My work isn't worth that much, no way! ;A;


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Oh my gosh, you could make buttloads, i would pay 100 $ for a picture like that of my fish! its crazy amazing!!


True that! If I had 100$! lol :lol::-D:-D:-D:lol:


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, your fracking amazing, your work is probably more than that especially since you could make them huge in real life and all. Just WOW. I would honestly pay 100$ or even 200$ for a mural of all my fish and i, like 5' by 5' or something.... your abilities are crazy good.


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> True that! If I had 100$! lol :lol::-D:-D:-D:lol:


Ahhh, thank you again! It's nice to hear that you guys think my work is worth that much! To tell you guys the truth, I had been getting a bit discouraged. ;^;



MistersMom said:


> Oh my gosh, your fracking amazing, your work is probably more than that especially since you could make them huge in real life and all. Just WOW. I would honestly pay 100$ or even 200$ for a mural of all my fish and i, like 5' by 5' or something.... your abilities are crazy good.


Wow, that would be really cool to have something like that hanging in your room! If you are serious I do take commissions. I would be happy to draw for you and your fishes if you want!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I checked out your website!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the one of the girl with blond hair and all those colors!! The green, and blues!? Do you know what I'm talking about? I just love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> I checked out your website!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the one of the girl with blond hair and all those colors!! The green, and blues!? Do you know what I'm talking about? I just love it!!!!!!!!!


This one? She is one of my characters, Allie! <33 

Thank you again! You guys are so nice~ ;v;


----------



## sarahmack (Nov 11, 2012)

This is seriously beautiful! Sorry to hear about your betta though Hun. They're clearly good for your inspiration though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

sarahmack said:


> This is seriously beautiful! Sorry to hear about your betta though Hun. They're clearly good for your inspiration though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. Yeah, I was really upset when George died...we buried him under our pomegranate tree. Hopefully he will bless our poms with his redness. ;v; 

At least Alfred got some good art out of it, for sure!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

mintyfreshmangos said:


> This one? She is one of my characters, Allie! <33
> 
> Thank you again! You guys are so nice~ ;v;


Yes that one!! I love it!!!! It's so awesome!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
I love the colors!!! The girl reminds me of....ME! lol because I have blond hair! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Yes that one!! I love it!!!! It's so awesome!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D
> I love the colors!!! The girl reminds me of....ME! lol because I have blond hair! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D so beautiful!!!!!


XD I swear its not you! I'm not a creeper, really!

I'm glad you like it though. <3


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

mintyfreshmangos said:


> XD I swear its not you! I'm not a creeper, really!
> 
> I'm glad you like it though. <3


Lol I know!! It just for some reason reminds me of me! I don't know why it just does!!

I love it!! It's amazing!! XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Can i use one of your images for a blog im making? i could try and put some where your name or something. i just can't find anything else as pretty.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Never mind, i found a picture.


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

You can definitely use it if you still want to, Mistersmom! As long as you link back to my website, I don't mind at all. <3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

It wont let me, it tiles stuff so i decided not to , but thanks... here is a line if you want to see what i did....


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I love your art!


----------



## candymoon (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Both pictures are simply breathtaking! Just...wow!
I am sorry about your loss with George, but I am glad that you now have Alfred and that he is in a loving, caring home!
I showed them to my friend, who is not even a fish person, and she said she wanted those hanging up in her room. XD She wanted me to ask for your deviantart, if you have one, please?


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> I love your art!


Ahh, thank you so much! ;v;



candymoon said:


> Oh my goodness! Both pictures are simply breathtaking! Just...wow!
> I am sorry about your loss with George, but I am glad that you now have Alfred and that he is in a loving, caring home!
> I showed them to my friend, who is not even a fish person, and she said she wanted those hanging up in her room. XD She wanted me to ask for your deviantart, if you have one, please?


Whoa, really? ;v; That's crazy! I'm glad you and your friend like my work, seriously. <33

Yeah I have a dA, it's mintyfreshmangos.deviantart.com! I literally upload something everyday. 
I have been drawing a lot of fishy stuff lately, but I'm more of an environment person. So even if your friend isn't a fish person, she would like the other stuff I draw, hopefully! ;v;





....These aren't really betta related, sorry. ^^; UM. In the bottom drawing, you can see the tank that Alfred is in from the reflection in the mirror! I'm always looking for inspiration. I haven't been drawing environments lately cause I been feeling pretty down. ^^;

Anyways, I love to know your dA. <33 We can be FRIEENNDDS~ : D


----------



## candymoon (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you! I sent it to her and I am about to start looking at it myself!
Oh goodness, I love the second one a lot! : D
I don't have an account, sadly. XD Well I do, but I never use it...^^"


----------



## mintyfreshmangos (May 14, 2012)

Aww! Haha....perhaps for the better, I spend way to much time on deviantart when I should be working.
Yay, I'm glad you like that one. I drew it like....a semester and a half ago though, so it's a bit old! A lot of people still like it though, so that nice. ;v;


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow! That is really good! I am sorry your fish died  I still have my first one, but idk what i'll do when he goes. I will have to get another one of course haha.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow I love your art !!!!!!


----------

